# Glock Question



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Glock 35 .40 cal.  I read that you can replace the barrel and fire .357 Sig through it.  I thought I also read that I could replace the barrel and the mag and it would fire .45 or 9mm as well.  Is that accurate?  If so, is there a particular site you'd recommend for the barrels?


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I have a Glock 35 .40 cal. I read that you can replace the barrel and fire .357 Sig through it. I thought I also read that I could replace the barrel and the mag and it would fire .45 or 9mm as well. Is that accurate? If so, is there a particular site you'd recommend for the barrels?



.45? I haven't heard of that before. 9mm and .357 Sig are easy:

http://www.kkmprecision.com/custom_pistol_barrels/home.php?cat=22

9mm will require new mags (G34 should work) but I'm not 100% about the .357 Sig. I would think regular G35 mags would work, but again, I'm not 100% certain.

For general Glock stuff you can also check out Lone Wolf but in briefly looking I didn't see any conversions for the 35.

http://www.lonewolfdist.com/Default.aspx?PAGE=Main Page


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2010)

Whoops! The Tard is strong in me today. Lone Wolf does have conversion barrels:
http://www.lonewolfdist.com/Products.aspx?CAT=241


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 22, 2010)

You can go down to 9mm or over to 357 Sig (10mm as well I think-need to check), however 45 ACP and GAP will not work due to the frame/slide size. Midway USA has Lone wolf barrels 40S&W to 9mm for $104 currently, pretty good barrel. FF is right on the magazines...


----------



## swordsman (Mar 20, 2011)

there are 2 frame sizes the small one (9mm/40s&w/357sig) and the large one (10mm auto/.45acp/.45gap)
for the 357sig you can use the 40s&w mags.
 only the barel change may be diffcult, the diameter of the barrels are not the same. the slide(?) of a 40s&w has a bigger hole so the  9mm barrels dont fit 'cause the smaller diameter, i cant tell if the diameter of the 357sig barrel fits in the 40s slide.
in austria the company IGB *http://www.impulsegunbarrels.com/ *maybe have a salvation for the problem they are glock experts.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 20, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I have a Glock 35 .40 cal.  I read that you can replace the barrel and fire .357 Sig through it.  I thought I also read that I could replace the barrel and the mag and it would fire .45 or 9mm as well.  Is that accurate?  If so, is there a particular site you'd recommend for the barrels?


hey Mara, do the right thing... to switch from .40 to 9 or .45  do like me, only problem: you have to be quick of hand, let me show you my babies (exactly what you want...)


----------



## swordsman (Mar 30, 2011)

somebody ever tried this -> http://www.glockworx.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=156277&CAT=3688


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry mara... now there is the right pic...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 30, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> sorry mara... now there is the right pic...



Are those YOUR sexy legs?

Someone had to continue gay week at SS... I'll take the heat round on this one.  LOL


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 30, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Are those YOUR sexy legs?
> 
> Someone had to continue gay week at SS... I'll take the heat round on this one.  LOL


yeah... you like me? ... I can see if I have free time for you...


----------



## AWP (Mar 30, 2011)

swordsman said:


> somebody ever tried this -> http://www.glockworx.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=156277&CAT=3688



While I'm told they are good, I've read better reviews for Vanek's trigger work (I have no personal experience with them) and Vanek is cheaper.

www.vanekcustom.com


----------



## swordsman (Mar 31, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> While I'm told they are good, I've read better reviews for Vanek's trigger work (I have no personal experience with them) and Vanek is cheaper.
> 
> www.vanekcustom.com



hmm... the full custom is 250$ and the huge problem of sending my glock from germany to the us....


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 31, 2011)

I have done it, twice and don't recommend it.   .357 sig is expensive.    The other part is reloading, seems a lot of people says it tricky.

All one has to do is buy the barrel to match the glock.   That is all.   .357 sig is basically a 40 S&W necked down to 9mm (.356) with the ballistics close to .357 mag.

If you want a Glock in better caliber,  get a 10mm/ model 30.   10 mm is a 40 S&W on steroids.


----------



## swordsman (Mar 31, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> If you want a Glock in better caliber,  get a 10mm/ model 30.   10 mm is a 40 S&W on steroids.



i often hear the 10mm auto is breaking the glock, rumors  or truth?


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 31, 2011)

swordsman said:


> i often hear the 10mm auto is breaking the glock, rumors  or truth?



I don't know why,,  I have one, use to have two of them.    I have not heard of that.   I don't know if it is rumor or truth.  10mm is a very nice round.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2011)

swordsman said:


> hmm... the full custom is 250$ and the huge problem of sending my glock from germany to the us....



Vanek has a drop-in kit, the Super Grand Master for $250 and the Classic is just $125.

Is this for an Open division IPSC gun?


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 31, 2011)

Mara if you talking about 40 to 10 mm,  all a person needs is a barrel  $100 -135 range.    On barrels, one can buy barrels were lead bullets can be used for Glocks, they are more $$.


for IPSC,  take a 1911 and $5000.00 and give it to a gunsmith,   when he is all done, you have a very fine race gun and no change.

Take a Glock and $5000.00 and give it to a gunsmith,  when he is all done you will have a very fine shooting Glock and change from $4500.00 to near $4900.00   Glock are really great work horses, they are not thoroughbreds.


----------



## swordsman (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.google.de/search?q=glock...i=nFOUTc7lNJH1sgb8l6zMCA&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=20

check out this


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Swordsman, all pistols can "Kaboom" given the right circumstances, normally reloading a bad piece of brass is the cause. I have personally seen a Glock, HK USP, and 2 1911’s all kaboom and everyone of them were with a reload. Not saying that is the only reason, but its common enough. A while back some retard around here (who is now banned) tried to make the argument that it was particular to the Glock model 22. That it was the result of the amount of material removed from the chamber. What has been commonly proven is that it is actually due to the brass casing not being strong enough for the pressure (i.e. the base of the casing is weak). This is Glock’s stand on it as well as many other manufactures, as well as most gun smiths who know what they are doing.

The G22 was this other members argument as being the “bad” Glock, I own one and have well over 100K rounds though it (around 20K this year alone) and I have yet to have any issue with reliability of any kind.

ETA: I am not knocking re-loads Hollis lol;)


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2011)

Ah, the "kaboom." Reloading charts and manuals exist for a reason.


----------



## swordsman (Mar 31, 2011)

ok, i'm aware of the unsupportet chamber of the G22 and not to reload th .40s&w brass from a G22. this problem could be managed by an supported IGB barrel, but with the IGBbarrel malfunction with some bullet types are possible, thats no option for a back up boarhunting pistol.
i always thought (caused by the romrs) the 10mm auto ist to strong for polymer guns.
the 10mm auto is rare to find here in germany, its expensive and not used by any kind of military/le so facts are hard to get.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2011)

swordsman said:


> ok, i'm aware of the unsupportet chamber of the G22 and not to reload th .40s&w brass from a G22. this problem could be managed by an supported IGB barrel, but with the IGBbarrel malfunction with some bullet types are possible, thats no option for a back up boarhunting pistol.
> i always thought (caused by the romrs) the 10mm auto ist to strong for polymer guns.
> the 10mm auto is rare to find here in germany, its expensive and not used by any kind of military/le so facts are hard to get.



You can reload brass fired from or for use in a factory barrel.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 31, 2011)

JAB said:


> ETA: I am not knocking re-loads Hollis lol;)



LOL,  it is the reloader that tends to cause all the excitement.    Mistakes happen, but then some people are just a mistake. ;)    They should never reload.


From what I have heard,  it is the bullet that matters.   Also a problem with lead bullets is that no all lead bullets are the same.   Lead can be pure lead (very soft) to hard cast lead.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2011)

swordsman said:


> ok, i'm aware of the *unsupportet chamber of the G22 and not to reload th .40s&w brass from a G22*. this problem could be managed by an *supported IGB barrel*, but with the IGBbarrel malfunction with some bullet types are possible, thats no option for a back up boarhunting pistol.
> i always thought (caused by the romrs) the 10mm auto ist to strong for polymer guns.
> the 10mm auto is rare to find here in germany, its expensive and not used by any kind of military/le so facts are hard to get.



I reload my brass... I just don't use my brass a hundred times before swapping it out.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 31, 2011)

......Nor do I look at max load and add 20%,  'cause real men can handle heavy loads.   One reason .22LR are one of favorite to shoot,  cheap, fun and lots of fun.


----------

